# The first cyborg - a man who hears colour.



## Zelbess (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow, that is amazing! It's the opposite of what I experience - when I hear sound, I see color. I'm a synesthete. (B flat is a dark green, for example.) I saw on the chart that B flat for him is also in the greens.  What a cool coincidence!


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

Zelbess said:


> Wow, that is amazing! It's the opposite of what I experience - when I hear sound, I see color. I'm a synesthete. (B flat is a dark green, for example.) I saw on the chart that B flat for him is also in the greens.  What a cool coincidence!



In what sense do you "see" the color Zelbess? For instance, what do you experience if someone plays a piano. Do you see physical flashes of light, or is it more "seeing" in the sense that you attribute certain frequencies to colors mentally. For instance, if I think of a lemon, I can "see" yellow in my head.


----------



## Zelbess (Mar 1, 2013)

azdahak said:


> In what sense do you "see" the color Zelbess? For instance, what do you experience if someone plays a piano. Do you see physical flashes of light, or is it more "seeing" in the sense that you attribute certain frequencies to colors mentally. For instance, if I think of a lemon, I can "see" yellow in my head.


I physically see the color - I see blobs of color and streaks of colored light on top of my vision. They aren't wholly opaque though, they are semi-transparent and they are kind of luminescent, they almost have a glowy sort of quality to them?  If I close my eyes, I can still see them.


----------

